# I know shes not a goat but...



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm super bored on summer holidays sitting at home alone all day :/ so I took some photos of my cat Puff and well









I'm convinced she's the cutest cat ever.

She doesn't normally accept photos (she's shy) so this is an honor


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh goodness! She is a cutie!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Darling!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's a stray we rescued 4 years ago and she's turned into a snobby demanding little princess!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!!!  BTW, it's strange to think that in Australia it's summer. Down here in Florida, I'm sitting on the couch in long sleeves!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , that face is adorable  Is she a long coated breed ?
She looks like she has a beautiful coat 
Can we post pictures of our kitties here too ?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Frosty, Sometimes I think it would be nice to have Christmas in winter for once!

Trickyroo, she is basically just bones and hair! There's nothing to her but fluff! She even has little tufts coming from her ears like a wildcat 
Please do post more kitty photos, I live for them!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She's super cute. I thought she was a kitten at first because she has that kittenie face. Would she kill me if I hugged her?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She is very kitten like haha! I think that's due to her being stray and having kittens when she was very young, it stunted her a bit ya know? 
It's a bit sad but I kinda love it Because she's so dainty and cute!

She wouldn't kill you she would probably just look at you like you're an alien hahaha, she's very snobby and choosy about when she wants to be picked up or patted.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , you asked for it Piccologoat 

The kitten is Poncho , he was found as a very tiny , hungry kitten hiding under a deck in a flower pot . The poor thing was starving and probably wouldnt have made it much longer. He is very loved here with us and I think he thinks he is a Border Collie. He lays with them , sleeps with them and plays with them
He also loves our other cat Maya who was also a stray found at the training field my husbands dog club uses. She just paraded herself in front of about a dozen GSDs , not afraid of anyone or anything.....lucky for her my hubby took her home since she sort of adopted him , lolol.
Then , once we brought Poncho in , Maya seemed to have adopted him , so now we are one big family , lololol.

Poncho has killed a few of my parakeets though , we had a long discussion about that and so far , he hasnt bothered them again 
Good thing because I threaten him I will toss him back under our neighbors deck and he can live in the flower pot again if he does go after my birds again. He wont dare bother with the Macaws or the Cockatoos , lololol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure who likes the bird stand better , my birds or Poncho !!!
He is such a devil sometimes , lololol.
I was trying to fix Poncho's red eye and it looks worse now , lolol Sorry !!
He loves his dogs


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh so cute 
I love cats so much, we have four


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot about the picture of Poncho crawling out from one of the Macaw
cages , lolol. He was caught in the act ! I really didn't think he would crawl into the bottom of the cage , but , obviously he proved me wrong.
Thank God he has stopped doing that , or Baby the Macaw would have taken care of him.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with a Macaw either hahaha!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Sooooo sweet! I love my kitties too.

Puss in Boots (aka Stinky):








Blackjack - she is my old diabetic girl. A neighbor found her and her brother abandoned by the road as kittens. I adopted them from her 15 years ago!









Curious George, my sister's bratty cat. Lol









A little cat pile - Blackjack, her brother, Shadow (the big black one and my other senior) and little Squeak who is the world's cutest cat!









Blackjack and Squeak









And this is Pip. She is Squeak's sister - when I got them, they looked so small next to my big guys that I called them the Pipsqueaks and the names just stuck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Zubbycat , your kitties are adorable  Glad you saved them 
My favorite color kitty is the third picture down , Im not sure if that is little squeak or not , lolol.
They are all so pretty. They all look happy and healthy 
Figures my favorite color kitty isnt what I ended up with , lolol.
I end up with two , not one , black and whites  
Oh well , what I say with cats is they pick you , you dont pick them ,lolol.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep, that's the little Squeaker. I thought it was fitting since she's mouse-coloured (although she's also the best at CATCHING the mice too so its kind of ironic, lol). 

I used to always have black and white kitties when I was a kid, so Pip and Squeak were my first tabbies. I love them all!


----------

